# Brakes and rotors



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

What is the best Brake Pads and Whats the best brake rotors you can get for your B14 from you guys experience?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> What is the best Brake Pads and Whats the best brake rotors you can get for your B14 from you guys experience?


What kind of use? And are you talking about the stock brake system?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

For town use mainly. and yes its a stock brake system. but like everytime i get them changed within a few days, sometimes even the same day they are back squecking again like the pads are worn or something, i can never get a pair that doesnt squeck!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> For town use mainly. and yes its a stock brake system. but like everytime i get them changed within a few days, sometimes even the same day they are back squecking again like the pads are worn or something, i can never get a pair that doesnt squeck!


Before anything else, check to make sure that you still have brake shims and anti-rattle springs (you may not have these at all) on your pads.

Some pad compounds are naturally squeaky. My cheap around-campus pad is a full metallic that squeals like crazy during the first few applications. What you're looking for then is probably a lower temperature, mostly organic pad that was created specifically for that purpose. You can usually get these for relatively cheap at your local Autozone/Napa/Pep Boys/Checkers. If you need a pad with similar qualities that can stand up to some occasional abuse, I reccomend the OEM Nissan pads (get them from Courtesy Nissan). They have a pretty good operating temperature range and don't produce much noise at all. Try those the next time you change your brakes.

As for changing your rotors on the stock system, it won't make much of a difference. The biggest problem with the stock system (for performance applications) is the tiny stock rotor, which can only really be remedied by upgrading the entire system (a $300+ upgrade).


----------

